# I am screwed



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

my used k-750 finaly broke down. Now I am left with. a k -380, a k-50, a k-39 , and a toilet auger what can I really do now. I do not like the idea of renting a machine by the day. I also don't have the funds to buy a new machine and used ones are so close to the price of new ones here.
I am starting to think that I am screwed now on cleaning drains


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

whats wrong with the k-750?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

auto feed went out. Than I retrieved by hand only for the motor to blow. It was due.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

maybe your to affordable? Time for a price hike. What you gonna do when you need a motor for your sevice truck?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Auto feeds are pretty easy to fix.
It's pretty much just taking them apart and putting in new bearings. 
Greasing up with water proof grease and reassembling.
I actually used stainless steel bearings in mine that i bought from McMaster Carr and they lasted quite well.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#ball-and-roller-bearings/=59l3ab
I don't have the number I used but I'll see if I can find the paperwork I had in my records and get it for you.

You can also find motors pretty cheap too.
It might not even be a motor have you troubleshot the unit?

http://www.ridgid.com/CatalogDocs/k750.pdf
Ridgid part numbers are their own and will not match other suppliers.

Whenever my machine is broken down I have it fixed within hours usually...
I wish I could say the same for my POS Jimmy Van!:furious:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*e-bay*

have you looked on e-bay??


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

All Clear Sewer said:


> maybe your to affordable? Time for a price hike. What you gonna do when you need a motor for your sevice truck?


Absolutely! Tools and truck breakdowns are part of the business and should be figured into the operational costs.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

All Clear Sewer said:


> maybe your to affordable? Time for a price hike. What you gonna do when you need a motor for your sevice truck?


I am right in the middel of the road in prices for my area.
Some guys will rod a mainline for 65 bucks. Not me.

I do budget for new equipment and equipment maintenance.
I just happen to buy new cables and asscs this month. That took the left over money from last year.
I really don't want to go the ebay route, Takes too long to get them here. Than I will probly have to make minor repairs before I could use it.
I was just venting. and trying to get an Idea of what my max line size can be until I get my larger equipment back/fixed/anotherone


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

credit. Buy it on credit, pay it off as you use it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

When you Buy another machine look at the bright side. You will have some spare parts.
If you do Sewer work Always have a back up machine.
If you get stuck. One breaks you can still work. I don't know what your rates are but if you low ball this is when it comes back to bite you.
Or maybe you charge enough but call volume is low. Good luck finding a machine.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

service guy said:


> credit. Buy it on credit, pay it off as you use it.


I am not a big fan of credit. Looks like I am going to have to fill out a few credit apps. I just hate being in this situation. could be alot worst. I am still able to do alot of smaller lines. I could of had all my equipment stolen. So I am looking on the bright side. I still have the piece of junk. I will be able to use it for weight in the back of the truck:thumbup:.

I will probaly be starting a new thread on what piece of new equipment to buy


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

affordabledrain said:


> I am not a big fan of credit. Looks like I am going to have to fill out a few credit apps. I just hate being in this situation. could be alot worst. I am still able to do alot of smaller lines. I could of had all my equipment stolen. So I am looking on the bright side. I still have the piece of junk. I will be able to use it for weight in the back of the truck:thumbup:.
> 
> I will probaly be starting a new thread on what piece of new equipment to buy


I feel for you. I remember a few years back when My calls slowed down real bad and I could barely afford to stay open. If anything broken it was a major hardship. I learned to fix it all myself. Now when things picked up I picked up spare machines from ebay and fixed them up and If something breaks i just pull out the extra till i get time to fix the other.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I put my money back in to the business I try to have 2 or 3 of everything because when you break that one big snake you are out of business and of course thats when you get flooded with work


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

I keep $10,000. in my business bank account just for these kinda days. I make sure I have the funds to repair everything or just buy new if I have too. I know it`s hard to have that kinda money just laying around but if your gonna be in business you have to have a nest egg set back for the bad times.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

All Clear Sewer said:


> I keep $10,000. in my business bank account just for these kinda days. I make sure I have the funds to repair everything or just buy new if I have too. I know it`s hard to have that kinda money just laying around but if your gonna be in business you have to have a nest egg set back for the bad times.


I wish I could have 10k in the bank. I am not at that point right now. Give me a year or 2 and i will be there. I do have a bit set back, but notthe amount needed to get a new machine.

I do have 1 question 4 you. Is that money in an account that is giving you a very very nice intrest rate? Not trying to pry into your business.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

interest rates are low if you want to be able to touch the money..... but it is nice to have a cushion:blink:


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, it`s just in my checking account. You wont make money with intrest rate, you have to buy and sell to make the best return on your money.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Something is screwy on this thread.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would start freaking out if I ever let the company account get that low.



All Clear Sewer said:


> I keep $10,000. in my business bank account just for these kinda days. I make sure I have the funds to repair everything or just buy new if I have too. I know it`s hard to have that kinda money just laying around but if your gonna be in business you have to have a nest egg set back for the bad times.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

Not me as I would just use my CC cards if I needed more. All I need is enough to repair a service truck if one went down. And as we all know, they do.


----------

